# Hymer B644 Elektroblock fault



## Kath2167 (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't know if anyone can help with an electric fault I'm chasing.

When connected to mains I have power to all 240v sockets and 240v power to the Elektroblock but no 12v DC coming out.I have a totally flat leisure battery and a low starter battery (11v, too low to turn engine) to add to the scenario. 

After opening the elektroblock and partially testing it, I have 240v power through the on/off switch and the fuse/trip switch up to the large copper coil but I dont have any power (12v?) coming out the other end. Not being a sparkie I dont understand how a copper coil (transformer??) without breaking the copper wire can suddenly stop working as there are no moving/working parts? Someone please prove me wrong as it will save me looking elsewhere for the fault.

Also do Hymer sell components for the (EBL 140) Elektroblock or do I have to buy the whole box. Plus any estimates on cost for an Elektroblock.

Cheers


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Hymer Electrobloc*

Hi ya -- we have a Hymer 574, have you tried to operate the 12v switch on the bloc, its a rocker switch, & if you click it on & off, then on again, the green light should come on , on the main panel, then you will know that there is 12v power going out to the batteries.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Hymer Electrobloc*

I forgot to mention that, don't go to hymer uk for any spares, they will sell you the complete unit & fit it for you for a cool £800!! they are obtainable direct from the makers in Germany for 500 euro's


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Kath2167 said:


> Don't know if anyone can help with an electric fault I'm chasing.
> 
> When connected to mains I have power to all 240v sockets and 240v power to the Elektroblock but no 12v DC coming out.I have a totally flat leisure battery and a low starter battery (11v, too low to turn engine) to add to the scenario.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the very small glass fuse?

Jock.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you look back on here there is a thread about sending the unit back to the makers for repair at a very reasonable cost considering the alternative.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kath2167 said:


> I dont understand how a copper coil (transformer??) without breaking the copper wire it can suddenly stop working as there are no moving/working parts?


There may well be a thermal breaker within the transformer windings that can cut the primary windings if they overheat. These thermal breakers can also malfunction thus rendering a perfectly good transformer useless. They're usually placed on top of the windings, just below the outer insulation and can often be replaced but it's not recommended that you go digging in there unless you know exactly what you're doing, it would be very easy to make the unit a fire hazard.


----------



## Kath2167 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Hymer Electrobloc*



lecky7 said:


> have you tried to operate the 12v switch on the bloc, its a rocker switch, & if you click it on & off, then on again, the green light should come on , on the main panel, then you will know that there is 12v power going out to the batteries.


Hi i have tried clicking on/off several times on both the switch above the door and the switch on the elektroblock to no avail but thanks for reply.


----------



## Kath2167 (Nov 14, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Have you checked the very small glass fuse?


Hi Jock thanks for reply. Where do I find this fuse?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Kath2167 said:


> Hi Jock thanks for reply. Where do I find this fuse?


Hi there,

Try >>Here<<, and >>Here<<

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Hymer Electrobloc*



lecky7 said:


> I forgot to mention that, don't go to hymer uk for any spares, they will sell you the complete unit & fit it for you for a cool £800!! they are obtainable direct from the makers in Germany for 500 euro's


sorry late to thread but I had an Electrobloc fail on my B634 and Premier Motorhomes (Chichester) ordered and fitted a replacement - the unit cost was £380+vat


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

If the leisure battery is dead there will be no 12volts if I'm not mistaken. I had this after our holiday last summer. Checked the charger, all fuses, metered it all over the place. Changed the battery and all was well. The charger feeds the battery but the actual 12volt power is from the battery whichever way you run it. So no battery, no 12 volts as far as I can remember.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't add more than Jock - but when you replace the unit make sure its set right depending on whether lead acid or gel [its a small slider switch on the underside on the unit on ours] !


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*elecroblock*

update.the details for Schaudt have changed and are now tel.+4975449577-0....postfach 1150..88669 Markdorf.They have identified a fault in some of the units and will repair at a very reasonable price.Mine was returned in 4 days.Excellent service!


----------

